# Camshaft Sensor connector



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all,
I was debugging a P0348 code (Camshaft Sensor) (after a recent engine swap) and when I pulled the timing belt cover and went to remove the Camshaft sensor, I notice that there was nothing connected to the sensor...should there be something connected to it? It appears as there should be, there is a 3-prong connector, but nothing was connected to it. I located the other Camshaft sensor (located towards the back of the head) and that one has something connected to the 3-prong connector. 
This is my first time looking at the Camshaft Sensor, so I don't know if something needs to be connected there or not....I have attached a picture of the connector in question.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (un_ave)*

Yes, there should be a 3-prong wire harness connected to it.


----------



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (tryin2vw)*

Thanks for the info. I looked around in the area, but couldn't find any lose connection lying around, so looks like the original connection (harness) didn't make it across from the old engine to the one being swapped in. Is there anyway of finding out where the connection should come from? If I can trace it to the other end, I might be able to determine which connection is missing. Maybe it was tucked away at the other end or maybe it was never transferred over from the original wiring mesh, but since I don't know where it should connect to, on the other end, not sure what/where it is missing from.
Is there a pic or a diagram that I can follow to find out where/to the connection should be made?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (un_ave)*

This is presuming the right side (passenger) of the engine.
The connector comes out of the wiring harness with the #1 cylinder fuel injector electrical connector and is routed between the intake manifold and the right head, connecting below the coil along the fuel rail.
Doug


----------



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (tryin2vw)*

Thanks Doug, at least it gives me a place to look at. 
Have a good day.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (un_ave)*

Good Luck.


----------



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (tryin2vw)*

Thanks for the info. I tried to find the connector, but still no luck. Is there a pic or diagram that you might have that would show where the other end connects to? That way, I can walk it back and see if the connection is hiding somewhere or if it was left off all together.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor connector (un_ave)*

Th other end will attach to the ECU as it is part of the engine management.
The wire colors are:
Grey/white going to the sensor ground in the engine compartment
Red/white going to terminal T80/67 on the ECU
Green/Brown goiong to terminal T80/44
T80 is the 80 wire connector on the ECU


----------

